# Peperomia ID needed



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, picked up a pretty little plant today, labeled as a "paperomia". I've got a place for it either way, but it dosnt look like a peperomia to me. Any ideas on what it is, care requirements or growth charachteristics? The leaf pattern looks like dischidia ovata huh?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks like Peperomia puteolata. Keep it in brighter light, a little on the dryer side. Kind of a slow grower, but a very cool plant none the less.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like peperomia puteolata


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I googled the name, and sure enough, your both right. Thanks!! Its always nice to know what you have


----------

